# Man fishing in same waters where 12 year old was taken by croc



## Stuart (Jan 30, 2014)

You've croc to be kidding | NT News


----------



## Radar (Jan 30, 2014)

Should just have an officer standing there handing out waivers voiding the search and rescue team, cull effort. Sign it if you want to fish then go for your life. Doesn't worry me if he wants to do stupid stuff, that's his right, but the animals shouldn't be punished for it.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 31, 2014)

"Just hours before", if thats the case he probably attracted the croc to that particular spot on the day.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 31, 2014)

There are some idiots out there


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 31, 2014)

You can take the horse to the trough but you can't make him drink. solar 17 ~B~


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 31, 2014)

Never underestimate the stupidity of some people...


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 31, 2014)

Natures way of culling


----------



## Boiga (Jan 31, 2014)

-Peter said:


> "Just hours before", if thats the case he probably attracted the croc to that particular spot on the day.


Exactly what I was thinking. The same way the people who fish for shark on the beach in the early hours of the morning do.


----------



## lochie (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't get the problem, let the man fish. I've waded out into many rivers in FNQ and NT hurling cast nets or to get the lure right in the money spot. For example there is a spot in the jardine that I caught a 136cm barra out of. If I had to wade knee deep to get a cast in due to tide restrictions, I will; however I won't own a venomous snake, just depends what your comfortable with.

Also, the boy being killed was predictable and preventable, poor parenting.


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 9, 2014)

I dont have any problems with any1 fishing or swimming in waters where there are signs warning of crocs. They can do what they please. But if they get attacked or taken by a croc then somehow its the crocs fault. If u play with fire then be prepared to get burnt


----------



## Radar (Feb 9, 2014)

No issue at all, the bloke can dance around in a pink mankinnie for all I care - just don't go on a killing spree shooting crocs when the local apex predator has some new fluro dental floss.


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 9, 2014)

Wild~Touch said:


> Natures way of culling



Quite appropriate that this idiot was not to far from Darwin, some peoples stupidity knows no bounds.

Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 9, 2014)

lochie said:


> I don't get the problem, let the man fish. I've waded out into many rivers in FNQ and NT hurling cast nets or to get the lure right in the money spot. For example there is a spot in the jardine that I caught a 136cm barra out of. If I had to wade knee deep to get a cast in due to tide restrictions, I will; however I won't own a venomous snake, just depends what your comfortable with.
> 
> Also, the boy being killed was predictable and preventable, poor parenting.



The problem would be that emergency services have to go and retrieve what is left of the idiot. They do this so the idiots family has closure.
They also usually kill a couple of crocs in their efforts, because of an idiot. If you got taken by a croc whilst wading out to get the "money spot" in the Adelaide River, emergency services would do the same thing. Your death would be preventable and predictable also.


----------



## lochie (Feb 10, 2014)

Darlyn said:


> The problem would be that emergency services have to go and retrieve what is left of the idiot. They do this so the idiots family has closure.
> They also usually kill a couple of crocs in their efforts, because of an idiot. If you got taken by a croc whilst wading out to get the "money spot" in the Adelaide River, emergency services would do the same thing. Your death would be preventable and predictable also.



The big distinction your not making is that I'm not a child. I understand risk as a matured sentient being.
The child however is still for the most part ignorant and oblivious. Meaning that it wouldn't be a tragic death if I died as it was a calculated risk that I lost. If the guy gets taken by a croc for fishing knee deep and they go on a mad croc hunt I think that's completely wrong. I can't control a media frenzy combined with the knee jerk cull response from public who speak with little to know knowledge on the subject. However the river systems are some of my favorite places in the world and I think I shouldn't have to sacrifice something I love out of "courtesy" to make sure I don't create an issue in a procedure that is handled shockingly all the time. Just doesn't make sense.


----------

